# ive been infected by a bloody trojan or the like....help!



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Hi..i was wondering if anyone could help me romove a tricksy trojan/whatever has infected my computer..

here are the symptoms;

-Symantec Antivirus finds a Trojan.StartPage threat
-My homepage has been changed to some odd search site but the address bar still reads about:blank
-Pop-ups
-Error loading C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~\Temp\se.dll upon start-up and generally whenever loading an explorer window (the window which brings up this message is headed "RUNDLL")
-"msnmsgr.exe - Entry Point not found" message appears many times consecutively after signing in to MSN messenger

Here's my hijack-this log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.0
Scan saved at 16:46:49, on 25/02/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CD82DD61-FE75-42BF-A7B9-F04959FC99D2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/ClickYesToContinue/ie/bridge-c18.cab
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540006} (CInstall Class) - http://www.errorguard.com/installation/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {22A88341-AFCB-45F0-A856-C2BAE74F878E} (InstallX Class) - http://www.20x2p.com/a6090d8d/enter.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {69432678-2906-2705-1128-068943397621} - 
O16 - DPF: {771A1334-6B08-4A6B-AEDC-CF994BA2CEBE} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares/v4.0/ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9E98E84C-79E1-49C3-82EB-798FCD552EFB} (VacPro.internazionale_ver4) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver4.CAB
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dba842.exe
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} - http://download.overpro.com/WildAppNonUS.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

any help is greatly appreciated.

thankyou

Mark


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

oh, and i have scanned with ad-aware SE personal and search&destroy 1.3 as well as scanning for viruses using symantec antivirus (i dont have norton).

Mark


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Your HJT is out of date, fix this here

Alan


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

here's my new HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 15:06:07, on 26/02/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CD82DD61-FE75-42BF-A7B9-F04959FC99D2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/ClickYesToContinue/ie/bridge-c18.cab
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540006} (CInstall Class) - http://www.errorguard.com/installation/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {22A88341-AFCB-45F0-A856-C2BAE74F878E} (InstallX Class) - http://www.20x2p.com/a6090d8d/enter.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {69432678-2906-2705-1128-068943397621} - 
O16 - DPF: {771A1334-6B08-4A6B-AEDC-CF994BA2CEBE} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares/v4.0/ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9E98E84C-79E1-49C3-82EB-798FCD552EFB} (VacPro.internazionale_ver4) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver4.CAB
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dba842.exe
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} - http://download.overpro.com/WildAppNonUS.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

Mark


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Please...could anyone help me?? My internet wont work now! that stupid RUNDLL error message comes up when i try to fire-up explorer. I really need some advise

Thanks for your time

Mark


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Hi..i was wondering if anyone could help me romove a tricksy trojan/whatever has infected my computer..

here are the symptoms;

-Symantec Antivirus finds a Trojan.StartPage threat
-My homepage has been changed to some odd search site but the address bar still reads about:blank
-Pop-ups
-Error loading C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~\Temp\se.dll upon start-up and generally whenever loading an explorer window (the window which brings up this message is headed "RUNDLL")
-"msnmsgr.exe - Entry Point not found" message appears many times consecutively after signing in to MSN messenger

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 15:06:07, on 26/02/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CD82DD61-FE75-42BF-A7B9-F04959FC99D2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/C.../bridge-c18.cab
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540006} (CInstall Class) - http://www.errorguard.com/installation/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {22A88341-AFCB-45F0-A856-C2BAE74F878E} (InstallX Class) - http://www.20x2p.com/a6090d8d/enter.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {69432678-2906-2705-1128-068943397621} - 
O16 - DPF: {771A1334-6B08-4A6B-AEDC-CF994BA2CEBE} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares...ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binar...nt.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9E98E84C-79E1-49C3-82EB-798FCD552EFB} (VacPro.internazionale_ver4) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver4.CAB
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dba842.exe
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} - http://download.overpro.com/WildAppNonUS.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

any help will be welcomed with both arms...

Mark


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please move hijackthis.exe into a *permanent folder*.

To create a permanent folder click My Computer, then C:\
In the menu bar click on File, New, Folder.
That will create a folder named New Folder, which you can rename to "HJT" or "HijackThis". Now you have C:\HJT\ folder. 
Put your HijackThis.exe into that folder and post another log.


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

thanks for replying, here is my new log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:32:56, on 10/03/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CD82DD61-FE75-42BF-A7B9-F04959FC99D2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/ClickYesToContinue/ie/bridge-c18.cab
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540006} (CInstall Class) - http://www.errorguard.com/installation/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {69432678-2906-2705-1128-068943397621} - 
O16 - DPF: {771A1334-6B08-4A6B-AEDC-CF994BA2CEBE} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares/v4.0/ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {9E98E84C-79E1-49C3-82EB-798FCD552EFB} (VacPro.internazionale_ver4) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver4.CAB
O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dba842.exe
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} - http://download.overpro.com/WildAppNonUS.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

Mark


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Download CWShredder http://www.intermute.com/spysubtrac...r_download.html
Close all browser windows,
Open cwshredder.exe then click "Fix" and let it run.

download http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/DelDomains.inf

Print this and boot to safe mode

Right click the DelDomains.inf file and click Install, making sure Internet Explorer is closed. You won't see anything happen. Give it a minute then reboot your PC and post a fresh Hijack This log.

Note, if you use SpywareBlaster and/or IE/Spyads, it will be necessary to re-install the protection both afford. For SpywareBlaster, run the program and re-protect all items. For IE/Spyads, run the batch file and reinstall the protection.

Fix these with HJT

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll/sp.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CD82DD61-FE75-42BF-A7B9-F04959FC99D2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall

O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe

O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.frame.crazywinnings.com (HKLM)

O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/C.../bridge-c18.cab

O16 - DPF: {69432678-2906-2705-1128-068943397621} -

O16 - DPF: {9E98E84C-79E1-49C3-82EB-798FCD552EFB} (VacPro.internazionale_ver4) - http://advnt01.com/dialer/internazionale_ver4.CAB

O16 - DPF: {FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC} - http://66.117.37.13/dba842.exe

O18 - Filter: text/html - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {A4CC19C1-BF58-4186-B6CB-3E6AD635B867} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ooep.dll

How to boot to safe mode

View Hidden Files
Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab.
Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked.
Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files".
Now click "Apply to all folders", Click "Apply" then "OK"

Reboot to safe mode and delete the followings files

C:\WINDOWS\System32\*ooep.dll*

C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\*se.dll,DllInstall*

START  RUN  key in %temp% - Edit  Select all  File  Delete
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Hi, thanks for replying

Ive done everything that youve told me too, apart from delete everything in that temp folder. The reson fo this is that it asks me if im sure i want to delete a system folder, which could be dangerous. Shall i definately delete everything in the folder?

Here's my new log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:54:20, on 12/03/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winupdate50747856[1].exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540006} (CInstall Class) - http://www.errorguard.com/installation/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {771A1334-6B08-4A6B-AEDC-CF994BA2CEBE} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares/v4.0/ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} - http://download.overpro.com/WildAppNonUS.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

I receieved one error message upon last start up ;

Error loading C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~\Temp\se.dll upon start-up and generally whenever loading an explorer window (the window which brings up this message is headed "RUNDLL")

Thanks for your time,

Mark


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

please....anyone? just anyone?

Mark


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O16 - DPF: {205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540006} (CInstall Class) - http://www.errorguard.com/installation/Install.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3} - http://download.overpro.com/WildAppNonUS.cab

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Restart in safe mode 

Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Now click "Apply to all folders" Click "Apply" then "OK".

Delete these files:
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\winupdate50747856[1].exe
C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll

Navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Next navigate to the C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator *(Repeat for all user names)*\Local Settings\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel > Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK.

Go to Internet Options, Programs
Click the *"Reset Web Settings" * Button to reset your home and search pages.

Empty your recycle bin.

Reboot and post another log.


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry for not posting any messages- ive been away for the last few weeks

Right... I have done pretty much all of the things youve told me but im still getting that RUDLL error message

Here is my new log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:11:41, on 03/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {16853DD8-25E4-4AA6-B7E0-F442785DE8F6} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nnfl.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mff] C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llq] C:\WINDOWS\Snt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Srt] C:\WINDOWS\Uac.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dfn] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jik] C:\WINDOWS\Nra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqu] C:\WINDOWS\Kfv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\Ooq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahl] C:\WINDOWS\Ert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aop] C:\WINDOWS\Fkd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbl] C:\WINDOWS\Ngs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlg] C:\WINDOWS\Ptf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rss] C:\WINDOWS\Nff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hei] C:\WINDOWS\Bho.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dhi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alj] C:\WINDOWS\Eqq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Stp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hci] C:\WINDOWS\Eud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\Sbd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pah] C:\WINDOWS\Alg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Okm] C:\WINDOWS\Hah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mrs] C:\WINDOWS\Bsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kpv] C:\WINDOWS\Uvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Akq] C:\WINDOWS\Sqf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vpa] C:\WINDOWS\Ggo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkd] C:\WINDOWS\Ufo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tbt] C:\WINDOWS\Fhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\Abf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjk] C:\WINDOWS\Okk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kge] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jph.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nuj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Thj] C:\WINDOWS\Iqe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fte] C:\WINDOWS\Osq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enn] C:\WINDOWS\Dup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqj] C:\WINDOWS\Flf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgq] C:\WINDOWS\Flo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ttp] C:\WINDOWS\Tcd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qes] C:\WINDOWS\Mcv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Efg] C:\WINDOWS\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pvt] C:\WINDOWS\Ccm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spt] C:\WINDOWS\Msf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ouq] C:\WINDOWS\Crd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Teo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnk] C:\WINDOWS\Msm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kkr] C:\WINDOWS\Ost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fkc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cvt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Spn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbs] C:\WINDOWS\Kea.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Orq] C:\WINDOWS\Tpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ufe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ivi] C:\WINDOWS\Hrn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ucu] C:\WINDOWS\Dur.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Its] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hki.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ujv] C:\WINDOWS\Gfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pdn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evc] C:\WINDOWS\Dvl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kes] C:\WINDOWS\Pmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Onp] C:\WINDOWS\Upf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Maq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jcc] C:\WINDOWS\Pas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tnp] C:\WINDOWS\Goa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Goq] C:\WINDOWS\Aor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\Qtg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sej] C:\WINDOWS\Thv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dca.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rda.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhe] C:\WINDOWS\Rrt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qlo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Utp] C:\WINDOWS\Itt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Mft.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Moo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Leh] C:\WINDOWS\Nnc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ots] C:\WINDOWS\Eta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mvu] C:\WINDOWS\Duc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gid] C:\WINDOWS\Qvs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Ail.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bea] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iht] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgv] C:\WINDOWS\Hhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kfj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lue] C:\WINDOWS\Foo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tlp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fss] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jfi] C:\WINDOWS\Tuu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qtt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bak] C:\WINDOWS\Jvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uts] C:\WINDOWS\Vkd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jrq] C:\WINDOWS\Qmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dsu] C:\WINDOWS\Qlh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsi] C:\WINDOWS\Bfs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlf] C:\WINDOWS\Qan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gqb] C:\WINDOWS\Utv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Idk] C:\WINDOWS\Cek.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjn] C:\WINDOWS\Ejs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pnd] C:\WINDOWS\Uga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trs] C:\WINDOWS\Jjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Idr] C:\WINDOWS\Tth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dga] C:\WINDOWS\Rta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fov] C:\WINDOWS\Ngj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lsl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eqv] C:\WINDOWS\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iaj] C:\WINDOWS\Ckr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ncb] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dkp] C:\WINDOWS\Bbr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vpc] C:\WINDOWS\Gll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aeb] C:\WINDOWS\Rul.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smg] C:\WINDOWS\Kln.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Glg] C:\WINDOWS\Chn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipe] C:\WINDOWS\Qsj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmd] C:\WINDOWS\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pmf] C:\WINDOWS\Jsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rra] C:\WINDOWS\Chk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rgq] C:\WINDOWS\Tdg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sav] C:\WINDOWS\Iig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iog] C:\WINDOWS\Rks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uci] C:\WINDOWS\Vja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fuh] C:\WINDOWS\Agv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kva] C:\WINDOWS\Phf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upj] C:\WINDOWS\Gin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpc] C:\WINDOWS\Obc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oal] C:\WINDOWS\Lpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ooi] C:\WINDOWS\Dvj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jnq] C:\WINDOWS\Bbi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sff] C:\WINDOWS\Iuc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khj] C:\WINDOWS\Aul.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nek] C:\WINDOWS\Bhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dka.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ekn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pac] C:\WINDOWS\Jkk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctc] C:\WINDOWS\Fvm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pbs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hbj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fcv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qqf] C:\WINDOWS\Jkv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oso] C:\WINDOWS\Pba.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jsj] C:\WINDOWS\Erg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ito] C:\WINDOWS\Leo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okd] C:\WINDOWS\Anv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nml] C:\WINDOWS\Ufm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ema.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ssg] C:\WINDOWS\Jbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gkp] C:\WINDOWS\Lib.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncv] C:\WINDOWS\Jte.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sal.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mff] C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llq] C:\WINDOWS\Snt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Srt] C:\WINDOWS\Uac.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dfn] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jik] C:\WINDOWS\Nra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqu] C:\WINDOWS\Kfv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\Ooq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahl] C:\WINDOWS\Ert.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aop] C:\WINDOWS\Fkd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbl] C:\WINDOWS\Ngs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlg] C:\WINDOWS\Ptf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rss] C:\WINDOWS\Nff.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hei] C:\WINDOWS\Bho.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dhi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Alj] C:\WINDOWS\Eqq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hci] C:\WINDOWS\Eud.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\Sbd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pah] C:\WINDOWS\Alg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okm] C:\WINDOWS\Hah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mrs] C:\WINDOWS\Bsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpv] C:\WINDOWS\Uvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Akq] C:\WINDOWS\Sqf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vpa] C:\WINDOWS\Ggo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkd] C:\WINDOWS\Ufo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tbt] C:\WINDOWS\Fhn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\Abf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjk] C:\WINDOWS\Okk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enn] C:\WINDOWS\Dup.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqj] C:\WINDOWS\Flf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgq] C:\WINDOWS\Flo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ttp] C:\WINDOWS\Tcd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qes] C:\WINDOWS\Mcv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Efg] C:\WINDOWS\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pvt] C:\WINDOWS\Ccm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spt] C:\WINDOWS\Msf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ouq] C:\WINDOWS\Crd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kkr] C:\WINDOWS\Ost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Orq] C:\WINDOWS\Tpi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ivi] C:\WINDOWS\Hrn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pku.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Onp] C:\WINDOWS\Upf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jcc] C:\WINDOWS\Pas.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\Qtg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhe] C:\WINDOWS\Rrt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Mft.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Leh] C:\WINDOWS\Nnc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ots] C:\WINDOWS\Eta.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Ail.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgv] C:\WINDOWS\Hhn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lue] C:\WINDOWS\Foo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fss] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bak] C:\WINDOWS\Jvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jrq] C:\WINDOWS\Qmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsi] C:\WINDOWS\Bfs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gqb] C:\WINDOWS\Utv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjn] C:\WINDOWS\Ejs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Idr] C:\WINDOWS\Tth.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fov] C:\WINDOWS\Ngj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eqv] C:\WINDOWS\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncb] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dkp] C:\WINDOWS\Bbr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vpc] C:\WINDOWS\Gll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aeb] C:\WINDOWS\Rul.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Smg] C:\WINDOWS\Kln.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Glg] C:\WINDOWS\Chn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jmd] C:\WINDOWS\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pmf] C:\WINDOWS\Jsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rra] C:\WINDOWS\Chk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rgq] C:\WINDOWS\Tdg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sav] C:\WINDOWS\Iig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iog] C:\WINDOWS\Rks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uci] C:\WINDOWS\Vja.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fuh] C:\WINDOWS\Agv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kva] C:\WINDOWS\Phf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upj] C:\WINDOWS\Gin.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpc] C:\WINDOWS\Obc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oal] C:\WINDOWS\Lpi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ooi] C:\WINDOWS\Dvj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jnq] C:\WINDOWS\Bbi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sff] C:\WINDOWS\Iuc.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {771A1334-6B08-4A6B-AEDC-CF994BA2CEBE} (Installer Class) - http://www.ysbweb.com/ist/softwares/v4.0/ysb_regular.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {A43AD400-6CD2-4639-A3C6-EB53D64CEF16} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nnfl.dll
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {A43AD400-6CD2-4639-A3C6-EB53D64CEF16} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nnfl.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

I think thisw indicates I might need more help!thanks for your time

Mark


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Go *here* and download Microsoft Antispyware Beta. First in the top menu click *File* then *Check for updates* to download the definitons updates.

After updating look in the right side of the main window under "Run Quick Scan Now" and click *Spyware scan options*. In that window put a tick by *Run a full system scan* and then put a check by all three options below that then click *Run Scan now*.

When the scan is finished, let it fix anything that it finds. Have it quarantine the items that have that option rather than delete just in case.

*Restart your computer*.

Come back here and post another Hijack This log and we'll get rid of what's left.


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Hello

Microsoft AntiSpyware seemed to find about 40 items, so here is my new hijackthis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:36:11, on 18/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\open32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {16853DD8-25E4-4AA6-B7E0-F442785DE8F6} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nnfl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {217A725B-E8C1-EA30-B56A-B7EE8482BA96} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\medfhiq.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mff] C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llq] C:\WINDOWS\Snt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Srt] C:\WINDOWS\Uac.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dfn] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jik] C:\WINDOWS\Nra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqu] C:\WINDOWS\Kfv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\Ooq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahl] C:\WINDOWS\Ert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aop] C:\WINDOWS\Fkd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbl] C:\WINDOWS\Ngs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlg] C:\WINDOWS\Ptf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rss] C:\WINDOWS\Nff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hei] C:\WINDOWS\Bho.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnj] C:\WINDOWS\Dcf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alj] C:\WINDOWS\Eqq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Stp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hci] C:\WINDOWS\Eud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pah] C:\WINDOWS\Alg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Okm] C:\WINDOWS\Hah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mrs] C:\WINDOWS\Bsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kpv] C:\WINDOWS\Uvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Akq] C:\WINDOWS\Sqf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vpa] C:\WINDOWS\Ggo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkd] C:\WINDOWS\Ufo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tbt] C:\WINDOWS\Fhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\Abf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjk] C:\WINDOWS\Okk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kge] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jph.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nuj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Thj] C:\WINDOWS\Iqe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fte] C:\WINDOWS\Osq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enn] C:\WINDOWS\Dup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqj] C:\WINDOWS\Flf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgq] C:\WINDOWS\Flo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ttp] C:\WINDOWS\Tcd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qes] C:\WINDOWS\Mcv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Efg] C:\WINDOWS\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pvt] C:\WINDOWS\Ccm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spt] C:\WINDOWS\Msf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ouq] C:\WINDOWS\Crd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Teo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnk] C:\WINDOWS\Msm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kkr] C:\WINDOWS\Ost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fkc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cvt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Spn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbs] C:\WINDOWS\Kea.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Orq] C:\WINDOWS\Tpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ufe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ivi] C:\WINDOWS\Hrn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ucu] C:\WINDOWS\Dur.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Its] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hki.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ujv] C:\WINDOWS\Gfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pdn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evc] C:\WINDOWS\Dvl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kes] C:\WINDOWS\Pmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Onp] C:\WINDOWS\Upf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Maq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jcc] C:\WINDOWS\Pas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tnp] C:\WINDOWS\Goa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Goq] C:\WINDOWS\Aor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\Qtg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sej] C:\WINDOWS\Thv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dca.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rda.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhe] C:\WINDOWS\Rrt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qlo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Utp] C:\WINDOWS\Itt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Mft.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Moo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Leh] C:\WINDOWS\Nnc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ots] C:\WINDOWS\Eta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mvu] C:\WINDOWS\Duc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gid] C:\WINDOWS\Qvs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Ail.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bea] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iht] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgv] C:\WINDOWS\Hhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kfj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lue] C:\WINDOWS\Foo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tlp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fss] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jfi] C:\WINDOWS\Tuu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qtt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bak] C:\WINDOWS\Jvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uts] C:\WINDOWS\Vkd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jrq] C:\WINDOWS\Qmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dsu] C:\WINDOWS\Qlh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsi] C:\WINDOWS\Bfs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlf] C:\WINDOWS\Qan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gqb] C:\WINDOWS\Utv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Idk] C:\WINDOWS\Cek.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjn] C:\WINDOWS\Ejs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pnd] C:\WINDOWS\Uga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trs] C:\WINDOWS\Jjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Idr] C:\WINDOWS\Tth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dga] C:\WINDOWS\Rta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fov] C:\WINDOWS\Ngj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lsl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eqv] C:\WINDOWS\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iaj] C:\WINDOWS\Ckr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ncb] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dkp] C:\WINDOWS\Bbr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vpc] C:\WINDOWS\Gll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aeb] C:\WINDOWS\Rul.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smg] C:\WINDOWS\Kln.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Glg] C:\WINDOWS\Chn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipe] C:\WINDOWS\Qsj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmd] C:\WINDOWS\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pmf] C:\WINDOWS\Jsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rra] C:\WINDOWS\Chk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rgq] C:\WINDOWS\Tdg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sav] C:\WINDOWS\Iig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iog] C:\WINDOWS\Rks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uci] C:\WINDOWS\Vja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fuh] C:\WINDOWS\Agv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kva] C:\WINDOWS\Phf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upj] C:\WINDOWS\Gin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpc] C:\WINDOWS\Obc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oal] C:\WINDOWS\Lpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ooi] C:\WINDOWS\Dvj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jnq] C:\WINDOWS\Bbi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sff] C:\WINDOWS\Iuc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oke] C:\WINDOWS\Ddi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pno] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pjp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvf] C:\WINDOWS\Ocm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nif] C:\WINDOWS\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rrd] C:\WINDOWS\Lmj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aud] C:\WINDOWS\Cfj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bse] C:\WINDOWS\Qog.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bii] C:\WINDOWS\Bus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Okj] C:\WINDOWS\Ksv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnf] C:\WINDOWS\Ilr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jap] C:\WINDOWS\Tsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtq] C:\WINDOWS\Cjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gfm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shell] open32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukp] C:\WINDOWS\Hps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbj] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqn] C:\WINDOWS\Dde.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uhp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brl] C:\WINDOWS\Ocu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbe] C:\WINDOWS\Ahe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iva] C:\WINDOWS\Igs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hpj] C:\WINDOWS\Eci.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hsc] C:\WINDOWS\Ulc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Veo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Osf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Not] C:\WINDOWS\Hlk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nlq] C:\WINDOWS\Tcs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgh] C:\WINDOWS\Nvj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlo] C:\WINDOWS\Jnf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dgu] C:\WINDOWS\Fke.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Srd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mev] C:\WINDOWS\Rie.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rvs] C:\WINDOWS\Ajg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Afn] C:\WINDOWS\Bbe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ncd] C:\WINDOWS\All.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjg] C:\WINDOWS\Qlh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltk] C:\WINDOWS\Mtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enp] C:\WINDOWS\Vok.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Org] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmo] C:\WINDOWS\Jnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Unj] C:\WINDOWS\Vnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ueh] C:\WINDOWS\Scg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mrm] C:\WINDOWS\Esd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iab] C:\WINDOWS\Cag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nfv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rgl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipr] C:\WINDOWS\Hts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acm] C:\WINDOWS\Ksl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Miv] C:\WINDOWS\Kcn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bpc] C:\WINDOWS\Clr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Coq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ote] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kht.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sfi] C:\WINDOWS\Omq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdk] C:\WINDOWS\Nhg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqc] C:\WINDOWS\Kul.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Edr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ssl] C:\WINDOWS\Eir.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Njk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmc] C:\WINDOWS\Fuf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kir] C:\WINDOWS\Dat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hec] C:\WINDOWS\Jro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gca] C:\WINDOWS\Bmh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Erv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ime] C:\WINDOWS\Pvp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bvr] C:\WINDOWS\Lbe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jvm] C:\WINDOWS\Lpd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ide.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ibk] C:\WINDOWS\Ckp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mgv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Security iGuard] C:\Program Files\Security iGuard\Security iGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rcc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tcp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Buc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Crm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Svo] C:\WINDOWS\Njo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fso] C:\WINDOWS\Lnv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dcq] C:\WINDOWS\Kfd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spo] C:\WINDOWS\Hbs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lfg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jed.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fqa] C:\WINDOWS\Jgc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ktf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ctj] C:\WINDOWS\Ajl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lnu] C:\WINDOWS\Mhc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sfh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fdl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Igj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Otd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rpt] C:\WINDOWS\Tnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ovr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sni] C:\WINDOWS\Gds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gsi] C:\WINDOWS\Gju.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gpf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Buv] C:\WINDOWS\Tou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dml] C:\WINDOWS\Lcp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hqd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gpn] C:\WINDOWS\Uef.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vqi] C:\WINDOWS\Oae.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Haj] C:\WINDOWS\Cql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ion] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ghp] C:\WINDOWS\Tlh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bkd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Knl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lle] C:\WINDOWS\Nvs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gtj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkt] C:\WINDOWS\Qig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hgq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Urn] C:\WINDOWS\Ole.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qbn] C:\WINDOWS\Fnu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Auu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mba] C:\WINDOWS\Hms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tub] C:\WINDOWS\Nlb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Afq] C:\WINDOWS\Gje.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hqu] C:\WINDOWS\Gam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avj] C:\WINDOWS\Eto.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Unv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tqn] C:\WINDOWS\Uie.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Agu] C:\WINDOWS\Aio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cav] C:\WINDOWS\Iuq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Agb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ftv] C:\WINDOWS\Vej.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cvm] C:\WINDOWS\Jqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ara] C:\WINDOWS\Hrc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rfd] C:\WINDOWS\Nqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tth] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcf] C:\WINDOWS\Tic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bri] C:\WINDOWS\Gao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Itd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ail.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tnl] C:\WINDOWS\Npo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fga] C:\WINDOWS\Hob.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rrt] C:\WINDOWS\Mqv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ehl] C:\WINDOWS\Tvs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hav] C:\WINDOWS\Kvl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Urb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ajv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ujn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rvu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Skk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukr] C:\WINDOWS\Nia.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mqa] C:\WINDOWS\Qun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ocg] C:\WINDOWS\Trb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kum] C:\WINDOWS\Hms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nkp] C:\WINDOWS\Dsn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kus] C:\WINDOWS\Kmn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fol] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kaj] C:\WINDOWS\Qch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nrg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Imu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rsp] C:\WINDOWS\Ouq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phb] C:\WINDOWS\Fla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sao] C:\WINDOWS\Mud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khj] C:\WINDOWS\Aul.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nek] C:\WINDOWS\Bhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dka.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ekn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pac] C:\WINDOWS\Jkk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctc] C:\WINDOWS\Fvm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pbs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hbj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fcv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qqf] C:\WINDOWS\Jkv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oso] C:\WINDOWS\Pba.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jsj] C:\WINDOWS\Erg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ito] C:\WINDOWS\Leo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okd] C:\WINDOWS\Anv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nml] C:\WINDOWS\Ufm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ema.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ssg] C:\WINDOWS\Jbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gkp] C:\WINDOWS\Lib.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncv] C:\WINDOWS\Jte.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sal.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mff] C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llq] C:\WINDOWS\Snt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Srt] C:\WINDOWS\Uac.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dfn] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jik] C:\WINDOWS\Nra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqu] C:\WINDOWS\Kfv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\Ooq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahl] C:\WINDOWS\Ert.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aop] C:\WINDOWS\Fkd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbl] C:\WINDOWS\Ngs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlg] C:\WINDOWS\Ptf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rss] C:\WINDOWS\Nff.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hei] C:\WINDOWS\Bho.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnj] C:\WINDOWS\Dcf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Alj] C:\WINDOWS\Eqq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hci] C:\WINDOWS\Eud.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rqm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pah] C:\WINDOWS\Alg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okm] C:\WINDOWS\Hah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mrs] C:\WINDOWS\Bsv.exe

continues next message...


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpv] C:\WINDOWS\Uvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Akq] C:\WINDOWS\Sqf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vpa] C:\WINDOWS\Ggo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkd] C:\WINDOWS\Ufo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tbt] C:\WINDOWS\Fhn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\Abf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjk] C:\WINDOWS\Okk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enn] C:\WINDOWS\Dup.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqj] C:\WINDOWS\Flf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgq] C:\WINDOWS\Flo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ttp] C:\WINDOWS\Tcd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qes] C:\WINDOWS\Mcv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Efg] C:\WINDOWS\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pvt] C:\WINDOWS\Ccm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spt] C:\WINDOWS\Msf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ouq] C:\WINDOWS\Crd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kkr] C:\WINDOWS\Ost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Orq] C:\WINDOWS\Tpi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ivi] C:\WINDOWS\Hrn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pku.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Onp] C:\WINDOWS\Upf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jcc] C:\WINDOWS\Pas.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\Qtg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhe] C:\WINDOWS\Rrt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Mft.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Leh] C:\WINDOWS\Nnc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ots] C:\WINDOWS\Eta.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Ail.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgv] C:\WINDOWS\Hhn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lue] C:\WINDOWS\Foo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fss] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bak] C:\WINDOWS\Jvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jrq] C:\WINDOWS\Qmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsi] C:\WINDOWS\Bfs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gqb] C:\WINDOWS\Utv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjn] C:\WINDOWS\Ejs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Idr] C:\WINDOWS\Tth.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fov] C:\WINDOWS\Ngj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eqv] C:\WINDOWS\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncb] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dkp] C:\WINDOWS\Bbr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vpc] C:\WINDOWS\Gll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aeb] C:\WINDOWS\Rul.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Smg] C:\WINDOWS\Kln.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Glg] C:\WINDOWS\Chn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jmd] C:\WINDOWS\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pmf] C:\WINDOWS\Jsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rra] C:\WINDOWS\Chk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rgq] C:\WINDOWS\Tdg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sav] C:\WINDOWS\Iig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iog] C:\WINDOWS\Rks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uci] C:\WINDOWS\Vja.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fuh] C:\WINDOWS\Agv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kva] C:\WINDOWS\Phf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upj] C:\WINDOWS\Gin.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpc] C:\WINDOWS\Obc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oal] C:\WINDOWS\Lpi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ooi] C:\WINDOWS\Dvj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jnq] C:\WINDOWS\Bbi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sff] C:\WINDOWS\Iuc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oke] C:\WINDOWS\Ddi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pno] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pjp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tvf] C:\WINDOWS\Ocm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nif] C:\WINDOWS\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rrd] C:\WINDOWS\Lmj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aud] C:\WINDOWS\Cfj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bse] C:\WINDOWS\Qog.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bii] C:\WINDOWS\Bus.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Avs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okj] C:\WINDOWS\Ksv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rnf] C:\WINDOWS\Ilr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jap] C:\WINDOWS\Tsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mja.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtq] C:\WINDOWS\Cjl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gfm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukp] C:\WINDOWS\Hps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbj] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqn] C:\WINDOWS\Dde.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uhp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brl] C:\WINDOWS\Ocu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbe] C:\WINDOWS\Ahe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iva] C:\WINDOWS\Igs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hpj] C:\WINDOWS\Eci.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hsc] C:\WINDOWS\Ulc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Veo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Osf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dce.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Not] C:\WINDOWS\Hlk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtba] C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuet.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qesvzmyp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nlq] C:\WINDOWS\Tcs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgh] C:\WINDOWS\Nvj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlo] C:\WINDOWS\Jnf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgu] C:\WINDOWS\Fke.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Srd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mev] C:\WINDOWS\Rie.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rvs] C:\WINDOWS\Ajg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Afn] C:\WINDOWS\Bbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncd] C:\WINDOWS\All.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjg] C:\WINDOWS\Qlh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ltk] C:\WINDOWS\Mtl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enp] C:\WINDOWS\Vok.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Org] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmo] C:\WINDOWS\Jnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Unj] C:\WINDOWS\Vnp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ueh] C:\WINDOWS\Scg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mrm] C:\WINDOWS\Esd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iab] C:\WINDOWS\Cag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rgl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ipr] C:\WINDOWS\Hts.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acm] C:\WINDOWS\Ksl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rna.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Miv] C:\WINDOWS\Kcn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bpc] C:\WINDOWS\Clr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Coq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Grs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ote] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kht.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qms.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sfi] C:\WINDOWS\Omq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fdk] C:\WINDOWS\Nhg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqc] C:\WINDOWS\Kul.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Edr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ssl] C:\WINDOWS\Eir.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Njk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmc] C:\WINDOWS\Fuf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kir] C:\WINDOWS\Dat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hec] C:\WINDOWS\Jro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gca] C:\WINDOWS\Bmh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mld.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Erv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ime] C:\WINDOWS\Pvp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bvr] C:\WINDOWS\Lbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jvm] C:\WINDOWS\Lpd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ide.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ibk] C:\WINDOWS\Ckp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mgv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sem.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rcc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tcp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Buc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Crm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Svo] C:\WINDOWS\Njo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bjq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fso] C:\WINDOWS\Lnv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dcq] C:\WINDOWS\Kfd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spo] C:\WINDOWS\Hbs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lfg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jed.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fqa] C:\WINDOWS\Jgc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ktf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctj] C:\WINDOWS\Ajl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lnu] C:\WINDOWS\Mhc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sfh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fdl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Igj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Otd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rpt] C:\WINDOWS\Tnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ovr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sni] C:\WINDOWS\Gds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gsi] C:\WINDOWS\Gju.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Phh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Buv] C:\WINDOWS\Tou.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dml] C:\WINDOWS\Lcp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hqd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpn] C:\WINDOWS\Uef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vqi] C:\WINDOWS\Oae.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Haj] C:\WINDOWS\Cql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ion] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ghp] C:\WINDOWS\Tlh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bkd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Knl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lle] C:\WINDOWS\Nvs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gtj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkt] C:\WINDOWS\Qig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hgq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urn] C:\WINDOWS\Ole.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qbn] C:\WINDOWS\Fnu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Auu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ipp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mba] C:\WINDOWS\Hms.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tub] C:\WINDOWS\Nlb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Afq] C:\WINDOWS\Gje.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hqu] C:\WINDOWS\Gam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Avj] C:\WINDOWS\Eto.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pth.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Unv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tqn] C:\WINDOWS\Uie.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Agu] C:\WINDOWS\Aio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cav] C:\WINDOWS\Iuq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ihj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Agb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ftv] C:\WINDOWS\Vej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cvm] C:\WINDOWS\Jqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ara] C:\WINDOWS\Hrc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rfd] C:\WINDOWS\Nqj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tth] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tcf] C:\WINDOWS\Tic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bri] C:\WINDOWS\Gao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lbe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ail.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tnl] C:\WINDOWS\Npo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fga] C:\WINDOWS\Hob.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rrt] C:\WINDOWS\Mqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ehl] C:\WINDOWS\Tvs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hav] C:\WINDOWS\Kvl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ajv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ujn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rvu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Skk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukr] C:\WINDOWS\Nia.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mqa] C:\WINDOWS\Qun.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ocg] C:\WINDOWS\Trb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kum] C:\WINDOWS\Hms.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nkp] C:\WINDOWS\Dsn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kus] C:\WINDOWS\Kmn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fol] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kaj] C:\WINDOWS\Qch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nrg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Imu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rsp] C:\WINDOWS\Ouq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Phb] C:\WINDOWS\Fla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sao] C:\WINDOWS\Mud.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nen] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dpp] C:\WINDOWS\Bqc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amv.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.horse-active.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.slotchbar.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ysbweb.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.horse-active.net (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.slotchbar.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ysbweb.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted IP range: 64.62.171.156
O15 - Trusted IP range: 64.62.171.156 (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD0B8220-7DA4-4C0A-8532-B25A9F631D3D} (VacPro.internazionale_ver10) - http://advnt03.com/dialer/internazionale_ver10.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

not looking too good. how do i get rid of these buggers then?

thanks a lot for your time. It's people like you people who really make the world a better place

Mark


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. Please rescan with HJT and post a fresh log. I want to make sure that thew file in your running processes hasn't changed before I post the fix.


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Hi

my computer is really acting up now in all kinds of ways. i need to get this fixed up fast!

here's my new log, which looks even longer than the previous one

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 15:31:13, on 24/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\open32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\prfvrlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\Program Files\CxtPls\cxtpls.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {16853DD8-25E4-4AA6-B7E0-F442785DE8F6} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nnfl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {217A725B-E8C1-EA30-B56A-B7EE8482BA96} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\medfhiq.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mff] C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llq] C:\WINDOWS\Snt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Srt] C:\WINDOWS\Uac.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dfn] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jik] C:\WINDOWS\Nra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqu] C:\WINDOWS\Kfv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\Ooq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahl] C:\WINDOWS\Ert.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aop] C:\WINDOWS\Fkd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbl] C:\WINDOWS\Ngs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlg] C:\WINDOWS\Ptf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rss] C:\WINDOWS\Nff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hei] C:\WINDOWS\Bho.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnj] C:\WINDOWS\Dcf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alj] C:\WINDOWS\Eqq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Stp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hci] C:\WINDOWS\Eud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pah] C:\WINDOWS\Alg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Okm] C:\WINDOWS\Hah.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mrs] C:\WINDOWS\Bsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kpv] C:\WINDOWS\Uvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Akq] C:\WINDOWS\Sqf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vpa] C:\WINDOWS\Ggo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkd] C:\WINDOWS\Ufo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tbt] C:\WINDOWS\Fhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\Abf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjk] C:\WINDOWS\Okk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kge] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jph.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nuj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Thj] C:\WINDOWS\Iqe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fte] C:\WINDOWS\Osq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enn] C:\WINDOWS\Dup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqj] C:\WINDOWS\Flf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgq] C:\WINDOWS\Flo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ttp] C:\WINDOWS\Tcd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qes] C:\WINDOWS\Mcv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Efg] C:\WINDOWS\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pvt] C:\WINDOWS\Ccm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spt] C:\WINDOWS\Msf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ouq] C:\WINDOWS\Crd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Teo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnk] C:\WINDOWS\Msm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kkr] C:\WINDOWS\Ost.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fkc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cvt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Spn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbs] C:\WINDOWS\Kea.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Orq] C:\WINDOWS\Tpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ufe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ivi] C:\WINDOWS\Hrn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ucu] C:\WINDOWS\Dur.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Its] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hki.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ujv] C:\WINDOWS\Gfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pku.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pdn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evc] C:\WINDOWS\Dvl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kes] C:\WINDOWS\Pmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Onp] C:\WINDOWS\Upf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Maq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jcc] C:\WINDOWS\Pas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tnp] C:\WINDOWS\Goa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Goq] C:\WINDOWS\Aor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\Qtg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sej] C:\WINDOWS\Thv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Url.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rda.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhe] C:\WINDOWS\Rrt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qlo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Utp] C:\WINDOWS\Itt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Mft.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Moo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Leh] C:\WINDOWS\Nnc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ots] C:\WINDOWS\Eta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mvu] C:\WINDOWS\Duc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gid] C:\WINDOWS\Qvs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Ail.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bea] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iht] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgv] C:\WINDOWS\Hhn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kfj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lue] C:\WINDOWS\Foo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tlp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fss] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jfi] C:\WINDOWS\Tuu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qtt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bak] C:\WINDOWS\Jvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uts] C:\WINDOWS\Vkd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jrq] C:\WINDOWS\Qmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dsu] C:\WINDOWS\Qlh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsi] C:\WINDOWS\Bfs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlf] C:\WINDOWS\Qan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gqb] C:\WINDOWS\Utv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Idk] C:\WINDOWS\Cek.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjn] C:\WINDOWS\Ejs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pnd] C:\WINDOWS\Uga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trs] C:\WINDOWS\Jjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Idr] C:\WINDOWS\Tth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dga] C:\WINDOWS\Rta.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fov] C:\WINDOWS\Ngj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lsl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eqv] C:\WINDOWS\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iaj] C:\WINDOWS\Ckr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ncb] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dkp] C:\WINDOWS\Bbr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vpc] C:\WINDOWS\Gll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aeb] C:\WINDOWS\Rul.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Glg] C:\WINDOWS\Chn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipe] C:\WINDOWS\Qsj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmd] C:\WINDOWS\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pmf] C:\WINDOWS\Jsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rra] C:\WINDOWS\Chk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rgq] C:\WINDOWS\Tdg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sav] C:\WINDOWS\Iig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iog] C:\WINDOWS\Rks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uci] C:\WINDOWS\Vja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fuh] C:\WINDOWS\Agv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kva] C:\WINDOWS\Phf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upj] C:\WINDOWS\Gin.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpc] C:\WINDOWS\Obc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oal] C:\WINDOWS\Lpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ooi] C:\WINDOWS\Dvj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jnq] C:\WINDOWS\Bbi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sff] C:\WINDOWS\Iuc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oke] C:\WINDOWS\Gcv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pno] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pjp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvf] C:\WINDOWS\Ocm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nif] C:\WINDOWS\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rrd] C:\WINDOWS\Lmj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aud] C:\WINDOWS\Cfj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bse] C:\WINDOWS\Qog.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bii] C:\WINDOWS\Bus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Okj] C:\WINDOWS\Ksv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnf] C:\WINDOWS\Ilr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jap] C:\WINDOWS\Tsv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtq] C:\WINDOWS\Cjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gfm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shell] open32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukp] C:\WINDOWS\Hps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbj] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqn] C:\WINDOWS\Dde.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uhp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brl] C:\WINDOWS\Ocu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bbe] C:\WINDOWS\Ahe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iva] C:\WINDOWS\Igs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hpj] C:\WINDOWS\Eci.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hsc] C:\WINDOWS\Ulc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Veo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Osf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Not] C:\WINDOWS\Hlk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nlq] C:\WINDOWS\Tcs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgh] C:\WINDOWS\Nvj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlo] C:\WINDOWS\Jnf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dgu] C:\WINDOWS\Fke.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Srd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mev] C:\WINDOWS\Rie.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rvs] C:\WINDOWS\Ajg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Afn] C:\WINDOWS\Bbe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ncd] C:\WINDOWS\All.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjg] C:\WINDOWS\Qlh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltk] C:\WINDOWS\Mtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enp] C:\WINDOWS\Vok.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Org] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmo] C:\WINDOWS\Jnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Unj] C:\WINDOWS\Vnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ueh] C:\WINDOWS\Scg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mrm] C:\WINDOWS\Esd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iab] C:\WINDOWS\Cag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nfv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rgl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipr] C:\WINDOWS\Hts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acm] C:\WINDOWS\Ksl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Miv] C:\WINDOWS\Kcn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bpc] C:\WINDOWS\Clr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Coq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ote] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kht.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sfi] C:\WINDOWS\Omq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdk] C:\WINDOWS\Nhg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqc] C:\WINDOWS\Kul.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Edr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ssl] C:\WINDOWS\Eir.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Njk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmc] C:\WINDOWS\Fuf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kir] C:\WINDOWS\Dat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hec] C:\WINDOWS\Jro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gca] C:\WINDOWS\Bmh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Erv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ime] C:\WINDOWS\Pvp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bvr] C:\WINDOWS\Lbe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jvm] C:\WINDOWS\Lpd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ide.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ibk] C:\WINDOWS\Ckp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mgv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Security iGuard] C:\Program Files\Security iGuard\Security iGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rcc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tcp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Buc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Crm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Svo] C:\WINDOWS\Njo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fso] C:\WINDOWS\Lnv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dcq] C:\WINDOWS\Kfd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spo] C:\WINDOWS\Hbs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lfg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jed.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fqa] C:\WINDOWS\Jgc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ktf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ctj] C:\WINDOWS\Ajl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lnu] C:\WINDOWS\Mhc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sfh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fdl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Igj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Otd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rpt] C:\WINDOWS\Tnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ovr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sni] C:\WINDOWS\Gds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gsi] C:\WINDOWS\Gju.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gpf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Buv] C:\WINDOWS\Tou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dml] C:\WINDOWS\Lcp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hqd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gpn] C:\WINDOWS\Uef.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vqi] C:\WINDOWS\Oae.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Haj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vrc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ion] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ghp] C:\WINDOWS\Tlh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bkd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Knl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lle] C:\WINDOWS\Nvs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gtj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkt] C:\WINDOWS\Qig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hgq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Urn] C:\WINDOWS\Ole.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qbn] C:\WINDOWS\Fnu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Auu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mba] C:\WINDOWS\Hms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tub] C:\WINDOWS\Nlb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Afq] C:\WINDOWS\Gje.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hqu] C:\WINDOWS\Gam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avj] C:\WINDOWS\Eto.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Unv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tqn] C:\WINDOWS\Uie.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Agu] C:\WINDOWS\Aio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cav] C:\WINDOWS\Iuq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Agb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ftv] C:\WINDOWS\Vej.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cvm] C:\WINDOWS\Jqg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ara] C:\WINDOWS\Hrc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rfd] C:\WINDOWS\Nqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tth] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tcf] C:\WINDOWS\Tic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bri] C:\WINDOWS\Gao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Itd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ail.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tnl] C:\WINDOWS\Npo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fga] C:\WINDOWS\Hob.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rrt] C:\WINDOWS\Mqv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ehl] C:\WINDOWS\Tvs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vjc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hav] C:\WINDOWS\Kvl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Urb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ajv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ujn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rvu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Skk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukr] C:\WINDOWS\Qkl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mqa] C:\WINDOWS\Qun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ocg] C:\WINDOWS\Trb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kum] C:\WINDOWS\Hms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nkp] C:\WINDOWS\Dsn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kus] C:\WINDOWS\Kmn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fol] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kaj] C:\WINDOWS\Qch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nrg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Imu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rsp] C:\WINDOWS\Ouq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phb] C:\WINDOWS\Fla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sao] C:\WINDOWS\Mud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sej.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Huu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Laa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ile] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgh] C:\WINDOWS\Ajr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pto] C:\WINDOWS\Fbo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dek.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hpl] C:\WINDOWS\Clo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vut] C:\WINDOWS\Jvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Snk] C:\WINDOWS\Lco.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dre] C:\WINDOWS\Tpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aju] C:\WINDOWS\Aor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ama] C:\WINDOWS\Rrc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Crq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mqr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uin] C:\WINDOWS\Lub.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hvj] C:\WINDOWS\Ddf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fac] C:\WINDOWS\Vor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uee] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ggt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfv] C:\WINDOWS\Bji.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukk] C:\WINDOWS\Tqk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hae] C:\WINDOWS\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lsq] C:\WINDOWS\Ede.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ips] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Toq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tlf] C:\WINDOWS\Urn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nfk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgl] C:\WINDOWS\Fko.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fvp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lih] C:\WINDOWS\Cpq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgv] C:\WINDOWS\Hjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jhb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mqu] C:\WINDOWS\Qml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ovb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hmn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qml] C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oFnh3nQ] procat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sgb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mlj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Haj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugt] C:\WINDOWS\Ovn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mgn] C:\WINDOWS\Iqt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgc] C:\WINDOWS\Gme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hsr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aij] C:\WINDOWS\Odc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qan] C:\WINDOWS\Kjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Juc] C:\WINDOWS\Usj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vro] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tgq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Saq] C:\WINDOWS\Ehi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vkg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fcg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bsl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Csl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oif] C:\WINDOWS\Hvd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Epe] C:\WINDOWS\Sre.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Psa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sha.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fld] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ged] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mni] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jos.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cct] C:\WINDOWS\Gis.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tua.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [All] C:\WINDOWS\Rnu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mlt] C:\WINDOWS\Jik.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mbh] C:\WINDOWS\Lro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qea] C:\WINDOWS\Cuj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hfl] C:\WINDOWS\Ppv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlb] C:\WINDOWS\Jek.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lka] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Det.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fiv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Asn] C:\WINDOWS\Akk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iua] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rii.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qle] C:\WINDOWS\Ptg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jtr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Riv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubp] C:\WINDOWS\Tuf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Prn] C:\WINDOWS\Vlc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cfi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fuv] C:\WINDOWS\Spb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ddt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djh] C:\WINDOWS\Iif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sdt] C:\WINDOWS\Osq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qin] C:\WINDOWS\Okq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jfb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Olq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trf] C:\WINDOWS\Fgv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hte] C:\WINDOWS\Fou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aan] C:\WINDOWS\Dpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpv] C:\WINDOWS\Gli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Utu] C:\WINDOWS\Phf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hhl] C:\WINDOWS\Koe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnm] C:\WINDOWS\Nrq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Esh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hgi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eqo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ofk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Efp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Drg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Udf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rge.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Akh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pqi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kjf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Obr] C:\WINDOWS\Lhi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gaj] C:\WINDOWS\Jkq.exe
...


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

...
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjh] C:\WINDOWS\Dai.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mma] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sgg] C:\WINDOWS\Kdj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nja] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ahd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rtr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Arl] C:\WINDOWS\Gjp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nfo] C:\WINDOWS\Qlo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khj] C:\WINDOWS\Aul.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nek] C:\WINDOWS\Bhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dka.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ekn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pac] C:\WINDOWS\Jkk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctc] C:\WINDOWS\Fvm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pbs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hbj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fcv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qqf] C:\WINDOWS\Jkv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oso] C:\WINDOWS\Pba.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jsj] C:\WINDOWS\Erg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ito] C:\WINDOWS\Leo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okd] C:\WINDOWS\Anv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nml] C:\WINDOWS\Ufm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ema.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ssg] C:\WINDOWS\Jbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gkp] C:\WINDOWS\Lib.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncv] C:\WINDOWS\Jte.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sal.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mff] C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llq] C:\WINDOWS\Snt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Srt] C:\WINDOWS\Uac.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dfn] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jik] C:\WINDOWS\Nra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqu] C:\WINDOWS\Kfv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tcd] C:\WINDOWS\Ooq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahl] C:\WINDOWS\Ert.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aop] C:\WINDOWS\Fkd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbl] C:\WINDOWS\Ngs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlg] C:\WINDOWS\Ptf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rss] C:\WINDOWS\Nff.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hei] C:\WINDOWS\Bho.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnj] C:\WINDOWS\Dcf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Alj] C:\WINDOWS\Eqq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hci] C:\WINDOWS\Eud.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rqm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pah] C:\WINDOWS\Alg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okm] C:\WINDOWS\Hah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mrs] C:\WINDOWS\Bsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpv] C:\WINDOWS\Uvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Akq] C:\WINDOWS\Sqf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vpa] C:\WINDOWS\Ggo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkd] C:\WINDOWS\Ufo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tbt] C:\WINDOWS\Fhn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\Abf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjk] C:\WINDOWS\Okk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enn] C:\WINDOWS\Dup.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqj] C:\WINDOWS\Flf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgq] C:\WINDOWS\Flo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ttp] C:\WINDOWS\Tcd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qes] C:\WINDOWS\Mcv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Efg] C:\WINDOWS\Kvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pvt] C:\WINDOWS\Ccm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spt] C:\WINDOWS\Msf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ouq] C:\WINDOWS\Crd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kkr] C:\WINDOWS\Ost.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Orq] C:\WINDOWS\Tpi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ivi] C:\WINDOWS\Hrn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tgd] C:\WINDOWS\Pku.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Onp] C:\WINDOWS\Upf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jcc] C:\WINDOWS\Pas.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbn] C:\WINDOWS\Qtg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhe] C:\WINDOWS\Rrt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqm] C:\WINDOWS\Mft.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Leh] C:\WINDOWS\Nnc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ots] C:\WINDOWS\Eta.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctb] C:\WINDOWS\Ail.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgv] C:\WINDOWS\Hhn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lue] C:\WINDOWS\Foo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fss] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bak] C:\WINDOWS\Jvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jrq] C:\WINDOWS\Qmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsi] C:\WINDOWS\Bfs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gqb] C:\WINDOWS\Utv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjn] C:\WINDOWS\Ejs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Idr] C:\WINDOWS\Tth.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fov] C:\WINDOWS\Ngj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eqv] C:\WINDOWS\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncb] C:\WINDOWS\Opl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dkp] C:\WINDOWS\Bbr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vpc] C:\WINDOWS\Gll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aeb] C:\WINDOWS\Rul.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Smg] C:\WINDOWS\Kln.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Glg] C:\WINDOWS\Chn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jmd] C:\WINDOWS\Bmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pmf] C:\WINDOWS\Jsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rra] C:\WINDOWS\Chk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rgq] C:\WINDOWS\Tdg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sav] C:\WINDOWS\Iig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iog] C:\WINDOWS\Rks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uci] C:\WINDOWS\Vja.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fuh] C:\WINDOWS\Agv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kva] C:\WINDOWS\Phf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upj] C:\WINDOWS\Gin.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpc] C:\WINDOWS\Obc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oal] C:\WINDOWS\Lpi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ooi] C:\WINDOWS\Dvj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jnq] C:\WINDOWS\Bbi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sff] C:\WINDOWS\Iuc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oke] C:\WINDOWS\Ddi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pno] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pjp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tvf] C:\WINDOWS\Ocm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nif] C:\WINDOWS\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rrd] C:\WINDOWS\Lmj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aud] C:\WINDOWS\Cfj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bse] C:\WINDOWS\Qog.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bii] C:\WINDOWS\Bus.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Avs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Okj] C:\WINDOWS\Ksv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rnf] C:\WINDOWS\Ilr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jap] C:\WINDOWS\Tsv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mja.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtq] C:\WINDOWS\Cjl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gfm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukp] C:\WINDOWS\Hps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbj] C:\WINDOWS\Bqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqn] C:\WINDOWS\Dde.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uhp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brl] C:\WINDOWS\Ocu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bbe] C:\WINDOWS\Ahe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iva] C:\WINDOWS\Igs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hpj] C:\WINDOWS\Eci.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hsc] C:\WINDOWS\Ulc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Veo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Osf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dce.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Not] C:\WINDOWS\Hlk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qesvzmyp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nlq] C:\WINDOWS\Tcs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgh] C:\WINDOWS\Nvj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlo] C:\WINDOWS\Jnf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgu] C:\WINDOWS\Fke.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Srd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mev] C:\WINDOWS\Rie.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rvs] C:\WINDOWS\Ajg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Afn] C:\WINDOWS\Bbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ncd] C:\WINDOWS\All.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjg] C:\WINDOWS\Qlh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ltk] C:\WINDOWS\Mtl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enp] C:\WINDOWS\Vok.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Org] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmo] C:\WINDOWS\Jnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Unj] C:\WINDOWS\Vnp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ueh] C:\WINDOWS\Scg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mrm] C:\WINDOWS\Esd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iab] C:\WINDOWS\Cag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rgl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ipr] C:\WINDOWS\Hts.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acm] C:\WINDOWS\Ksl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rna.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Miv] C:\WINDOWS\Kcn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bpc] C:\WINDOWS\Clr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Coq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Grs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ote] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kht.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qms.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sfi] C:\WINDOWS\Omq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fdk] C:\WINDOWS\Nhg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqc] C:\WINDOWS\Kul.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Edr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ssl] C:\WINDOWS\Eir.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Njk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmc] C:\WINDOWS\Fuf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kir] C:\WINDOWS\Dat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hec] C:\WINDOWS\Jro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gca] C:\WINDOWS\Bmh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mld.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Erv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ime] C:\WINDOWS\Pvp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bvr] C:\WINDOWS\Lbe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jvm] C:\WINDOWS\Lpd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ide.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ibk] C:\WINDOWS\Ckp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mgv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sem.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rcc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tcp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Buc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Crm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Svo] C:\WINDOWS\Njo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bjq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fso] C:\WINDOWS\Lnv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dcq] C:\WINDOWS\Kfd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spo] C:\WINDOWS\Hbs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lfg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jed.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fqa] C:\WINDOWS\Jgc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ktf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ctj] C:\WINDOWS\Ajl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lnu] C:\WINDOWS\Mhc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sfh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fdl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Igj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Otd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rpt] C:\WINDOWS\Tnt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ovr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sni] C:\WINDOWS\Gds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gsi] C:\WINDOWS\Gju.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Phh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Buv] C:\WINDOWS\Tou.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dml] C:\WINDOWS\Lcp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hqd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpn] C:\WINDOWS\Uef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vqi] C:\WINDOWS\Oae.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Haj] C:\WINDOWS\Cql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ion] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ghp] C:\WINDOWS\Tlh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bkd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Knl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lle] C:\WINDOWS\Nvs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gtj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkt] C:\WINDOWS\Qig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hgq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urn] C:\WINDOWS\Ole.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qbn] C:\WINDOWS\Fnu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Auu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ipp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mba] C:\WINDOWS\Hms.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tub] C:\WINDOWS\Nlb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Afq] C:\WINDOWS\Gje.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hqu] C:\WINDOWS\Gam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Avj] C:\WINDOWS\Eto.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pth.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Unv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tqn] C:\WINDOWS\Uie.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Agu] C:\WINDOWS\Aio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cav] C:\WINDOWS\Iuq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ihj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Agb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ftv] C:\WINDOWS\Vej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cvm] C:\WINDOWS\Jqg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ara] C:\WINDOWS\Hrc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rfd] C:\WINDOWS\Nqj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tth] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tcf] C:\WINDOWS\Tic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bri] C:\WINDOWS\Gao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lbe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ail.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tnl] C:\WINDOWS\Npo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fga] C:\WINDOWS\Hob.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rrt] C:\WINDOWS\Mqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ehl] C:\WINDOWS\Tvs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vjc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hav] C:\WINDOWS\Kvl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ajv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ujn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rvu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Skk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukr] C:\WINDOWS\Qkl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mqa] C:\WINDOWS\Qun.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ocg] C:\WINDOWS\Trb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kum] C:\WINDOWS\Hms.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nkp] C:\WINDOWS\Dsn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kus] C:\WINDOWS\Kmn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fol] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kaj] C:\WINDOWS\Qch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nrg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Imu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rsp] C:\WINDOWS\Ouq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Phb] C:\WINDOWS\Fla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sao] C:\WINDOWS\Mud.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nen] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dpp] C:\WINDOWS\Bqc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Huu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Laa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ile] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgh] C:\WINDOWS\Ajr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pto] C:\WINDOWS\Fbo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dek.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hpl] C:\WINDOWS\Clo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Grn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vff.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vut] C:\WINDOWS\Jvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Snk] C:\WINDOWS\Lco.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dre] C:\WINDOWS\Tpt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aju] C:\WINDOWS\Aor.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ama] C:\WINDOWS\Rrc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mqr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uin] C:\WINDOWS\Lub.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hvj] C:\WINDOWS\Ddf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtba] C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Zo4nRhctX] prfvrlay.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fac] C:\WINDOWS\Vor.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uee] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ggt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfv] C:\WINDOWS\Bji.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukk] C:\WINDOWS\Tqk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eus.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hae] C:\WINDOWS\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lsq] C:\WINDOWS\Ede.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ips] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Toq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tlf] C:\WINDOWS\Urn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgl] C:\WINDOWS\Fko.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fus.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fvp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hot.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lih] C:\WINDOWS\Cpq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lgv] C:\WINDOWS\Hjl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jhb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mqu] C:\WINDOWS\Qml.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ovb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hmn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Evb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgc] C:\WINDOWS\Gme.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Csl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oif] C:\WINDOWS\Hvd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epe] C:\WINDOWS\Sre.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cti.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fld] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mni] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jos.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tua.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mlt] C:\WINDOWS\Jik.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lka] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Det.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Asn] C:\WINDOWS\Akk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qle] C:\WINDOWS\Ptg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubp] C:\WINDOWS\Tuf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cfi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfo] C:\WINDOWS\Qlo.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.horse-active.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.searchmiracle.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.skoobidoo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.slotchbar.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.windupdates.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ysbweb.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.horse-active.net (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.searchmiracle.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.skoobidoo.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.slotchbar.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.windupdates.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ysbweb.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted IP range: 64.62.171.156
O15 - Trusted IP range: 64.62.171.156 (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {79849612-A98F-45B8-95E9-4D13C7B6B35C} (Loader2 Control) - http://horse-active.net/ang/loader2.ocx
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD0B8220-7DA4-4C0A-8532-B25A9F631D3D} (VacPro.internazionale_ver10) - http://advnt03.com/dialer/internazionale_ver10.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: ZESOFT - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\zeta.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

*Click here* to download Spywadfix. Save the file to your desktop. Double click on the spywadfix.exe

It will automatically extract to c:\spywad where it needs to be to run and will automatically open the *remove spywad.vbs* script for you ready to paste in the line mentioned below

If it doesn't open then go to c:\spywad and double click on the *remove spywad.vbs* file. Do not run any other file from there please unless asked to do so.

If your antivirus has script blocking enabled you will get a warning about a malicious script wanting to run. Please allow this script to run. It is not malicious.

*Remove spywad.vbs* will open an Input box. Paste this line into the box

*C:\WINDOWS\Vsi.exe*

The script will kill that process, backup and then delete any matching files in System32 and your Windows Directory. It will create a log of all files deleted. This log file will be named Spywad.txt and be located inside the C:\Spywad Folder. The backups will also be located in two subfolders there. One named System and the other named Windows.

The script will search the Windows Directory and delete desktop.html and popup.html if they exist. It will add entries to the log if these files are found and deleted.

It will then kill Explorer. *You will lose your taskbar and desktop*. This is normal so don't panic. It will repair the registry entries returning your normal desktop and context menu functions.

It will restart Explorer.

** The script does not remove the run entries from the registry. They are all those O4 entries in your Hijack This log with all the random three letter files like these:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: *[Nfo]* C:\WINDOWS\*Qlo.exe*

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: *[Eft]* C:\WINDOWS\System32\*Cdm.exe*

The script will Run Hijack This so that you can remove those run entries. When it opens go ahead and put a check by all those entries like those shown above then click the "Fix Checked" button.

If Hijack This doesn't start, run it manually.

--------------------------

*Do the following if you have other user accounts/profiles on this computer*

After you have done the above, have each of the other Users on the System sign in to their account to clean up their desktop and regain the right click.

Included in this fix is another vbs file to do this. It is named *Other Profiles Regfix.vbs*

Have each User sign in and run *Other Profiles Regfix.vbs*. 
Open C:\ and navigate to the Spywad folder and double click the *Other Profiles Regfix.vbs* file. You can do this by going to Start > Run and type *C:*. Press the Enter key or click OK. This will open Windows explorer to C:. Open the C:\Spywad folder. Double click on *Other Profiles Regfix.vbs* file.

Explorer will be ended and that user's active desktop registry entries will be repaired. Explorer will be restarted.

Now run hijackthis under that profile and remove the any of the random three letter entries as you did in your profile.

To restore the desktop to whatever picture you normally have right click on a blank part of desktop & select properties/desktop & select your prefered picture press apply & then ok to exit and then either reboot or log off & on again to change the desktop settings

You will need to do this step for *every* user account

*When finished, post the contents of Spywad.txt and a new Hijackthis log*.


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

hello,

I just tried spywadfix.exe and entered the correct line, but a few seconds after clciking "OK", an error message popped up:

Windows Script Host

error: input past end of file
code:800A 003E
source:mirosoft VB script runtime error

what does this mean?

Mark


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't know what caused that error. I have posted regarding the error in another forum for the creator of the spwadfix. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It's possible that it's M$ antispyware blocking it running 

either turn off M$ antispyware by folowing advice here
We need to disable your Microsoft AntiSpyware Real-time Protection as it may interfere with the fixes that we need to make. It can be enabled when your clean.

Open Microsoft AntiSpyware.
Click on Tools, Settings.
In the left pane, click on Real-time Protection.
Under Startup Options uncheck Enable the Microsoft AntiSpyware Security Agents on startup (recommended).
Under Real-time spyware threat protection uncheck Enable real-time spyware threat protection (recommended).
After you uncheck these, click on the Save button and close Microsoft AntiSpyware.
Right click on the Microsoft AntiSpyware icon on the taskbar and select Shutdown Microsoft AntiSpyware.

or run it in safe mode and see what happens


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There is a new copy of the script uploaded, that should cure this problem so please delete the one on your copmputer and redownload it and try again please


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

ok i clicked on the link again and downloaded spywadfix. When i tried it again a message came up saying that whatever the file name i typed in was doesnt exist, please try again

Mark


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

ok post a new HJT log so we can find the running file


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:14:49, on 28/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\javakc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\open32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lbj.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msak.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\prfvrlay.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServAlert.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\exgpy.dll/sp.html#37049
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\exgpy.dll/sp.html#37049
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = res://C:\WINDOWS\exgpy.dll/sp.html#37049
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\exgpy.dll/sp.html#37049
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\exgpy.dll/sp.html#37049
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\exgpy.dll/sp.html#37049
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\exgpy.dll/sp.html#37049
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {F9DB070D-5394-0723-F5DA-646C713E9FE2} - C:\WINDOWS\javaoa32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Stp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kge] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jph.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nuj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Teo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fkc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cvt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Spn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ufe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Its] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hki.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pdn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Maq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Url.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rda.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qlo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Moo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bea] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iht] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kfj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tlp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qtt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lsl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pno] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pjp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gfm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shell] open32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uhp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Veo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Osf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Srd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Org] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nfv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rgl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Coq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ote] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kht.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Edr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Njk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Erv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ide.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mgv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Security iGuard] C:\Program Files\Security iGuard\Security iGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Buc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Crm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lfg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jed.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ktf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sfh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fdl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Igj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Otd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ovr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gpf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hqd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ion] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bkd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Knl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gtj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hgq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Auu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Unv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Agb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tth] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Itd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ail.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vjc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Urb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ajv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ujn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rvu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Skk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fol] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nrg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Imu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sej.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Huu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Laa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ile] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dek.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Crq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mqr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uee] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ggt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ips] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Toq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nfk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fvp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jhb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ovb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hmn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oFnh3nQ] procat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Haj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hsr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vro] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tgq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vkg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fcg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bsl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Csl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Psa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sha.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fld] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ged] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mni] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jos.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tua.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lka] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Det.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fiv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iua] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rii.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jtr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Riv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cfi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ddt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lan] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Okj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lqb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oiv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lbj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Slp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cdl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [She] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fhj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iexplore.exe] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msak.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msak.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Equ] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cel] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sks] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fuo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Joo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Une.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pek] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Irp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tsj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tgi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ine.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rep.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fqa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iep.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ilo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bhm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Emm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbo.exe


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Red] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Glu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Els.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sgg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ger.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mih] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Prs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tav.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dka.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ekn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hbj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fcv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ema.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sal.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rqm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qcj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pno] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pjp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Avs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mja.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gfm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uhp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Veo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Osf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dce.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qesvzmyp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Srd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Org] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rgl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rna.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Coq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Grs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ote] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kht.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qms.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Edr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Njk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mld.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Erv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ide.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mgv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sem.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Buc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Crm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bjq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lfg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jed.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ktf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sfh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fdl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Igj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Otd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ovr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Phh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hqd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ion] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bkd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Knl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gtj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hgq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Auu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ipp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pth.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Unv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ihj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Agb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tth] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lbe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ail.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vjc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ajv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ujn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rvu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Skk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fol] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nrg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Imu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nen] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Huu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Laa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ile] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dek.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Grn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vff.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mqr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Zo4nRhctX] prfvrlay.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uee] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ggt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eus.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ips] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Toq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fus.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fvp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nuh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hot.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jhb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ovb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hmn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Evb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Csl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cti.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fld] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mni] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jos.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tua.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lka] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Det.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cfi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtba] C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mip.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rep.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fqa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iep.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bhm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Red] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Glu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Els.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sgg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mih] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Prs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tav.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mjm] C:\WINDOWS\Ggr.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.horse-active.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.searchmiracle.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.skoobidoo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.slotchbar.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.windupdates.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ysbweb.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.horse-active.net (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.searchmiracle.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.skoobidoo.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.slotchbar.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.windupdates.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ysbweb.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted IP range: 64.62.171.156
O15 - Trusted IP range: 64.62.171.156 (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {79849612-A98F-45B8-95E9-4D13C7B6B35C} (Loader2 Control) - http://horse-active.net/ang/loader2.ocx
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD0B8220-7DA4-4C0A-8532-B25A9F631D3D} (VacPro.internazionale_ver10) - http://advnt03.com/dialer/internazionale_ver10.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Workstation NetLogon Service ( 11Fßä#·ºÄÖ`I) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\javakc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: ZESOFT - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\zeta.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

OK 

this is the file this time
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lbj.exe

if you get a not found message, as when you reboot it can change,just run HJT and save a log and then look for the 3 lettered file name in the running processes at the top of the log


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Thgere will be alot more to clear up after that is dealt with though


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

negative! i recieved this error message


Windows Script Host

script: C:\spywad\REMOVE~1.VBS
line 71
char 7
error: permission denied
code:800A 0046
source:mirosoft VB script runtime error


also, every time i run spywad it asks me to cinfirm the overwrite of 

remove spywad.vbs
pv.exe
Other Profiles Regfix.vbs,

i click "yes" to all...hope this is right.

Mark


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

try this 

go to c:\spywad and open the folder, then double click on the remove spywad.vbs and then enter the C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lbj.exe in the box

if it gives an error when does the error occur

it looks like somethiong is blocking the script running, but I will post a message asking about it for you


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

ok i did exactly what you said and the same error message occurred appox. 10 minutes after i clicked the "ok". i turned off anti spyware to do so as well because it wasnt allowign me execute the program

MArk


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

OK let's go about this a different way 

post a new HJT log and we will clear out the other oinfections and cut down on the spywad where we can and see what that does 

it will take a bit of work on your part as well so be prepared for it


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:37:19, on 01/05/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\javakc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\open32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msak.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\prfvrlay.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B1318C42-3375-85F2-0B8B-DD594A7686D3} - C:\WINDOWS\d3hb32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Stp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kge] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jph.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nuj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Teo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fkc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fdf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cvt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Spn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ufe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Its] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hki.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pdn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Maq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Scs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Url.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rda.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qlo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Moo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Isg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ltm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bea] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iht] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sml.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kfj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tlp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qtt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lsl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pno] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pjp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Avs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mja.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gfm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shell] open32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uhp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Veo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Osf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qps.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Srd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Org] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qds.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nfv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rgl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rna.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Coq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ote] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kht.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qms.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Edr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Njk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jbv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Erv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ide.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mgv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Security iGuard] C:\Program Files\Security iGuard\Security iGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Buc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Crm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bjq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lfg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jed.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ktf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hic.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sfh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fdl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Igj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Otd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sqk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ovr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gpf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Phh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hqd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ptk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ion] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bkd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sam.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Knl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gtj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hgq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Auu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ipp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hga.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ubc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Unv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ihj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Agb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tth] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Itd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lbe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ail.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vjc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Urb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ajv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ujn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rvu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Skk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jlv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fol] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mfr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nrg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Imu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Amg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sej.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Huu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Laa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ile] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Llg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dek.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vff.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Crq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mqr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uee] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dro.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ggt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ips] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Toq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nfk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fus.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fvp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jhb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ovb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hmn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Evb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oFnh3nQ] procat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Haj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hsr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vas.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nra] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vro] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tgq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vkg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fcg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Frs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bsl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Csl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hla.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tos] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Psa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sha.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Brm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cti.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nmu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fld] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ged] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gou.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mni] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jos.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tua.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lka] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Det.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fiv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iua] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rii.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jtr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Riv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cfi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mpk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ddt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Eem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lan] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Okj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mip.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lqb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oiv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lbj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Slp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Grh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cdl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [She] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fjv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fhj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iexplore.exe] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msak.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msak.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Equ] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sme.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cel] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hjl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sks] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fuo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Joo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lgc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Une.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pek] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Irp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tsj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tgi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oth.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iqf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ine.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rep.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fqa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iep.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ilo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bhm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Emm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sbo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Red] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hsg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Glu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gbt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Els.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sgg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ger.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mih] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dig.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Prs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tav.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uof.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Thd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Urh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpn.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dnb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Iho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ddi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lvq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eos.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ako] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dqu.exe


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Doa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rmu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qap.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Afs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fom.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jeu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Aij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bvr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nrl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ucf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pjj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nrb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ump] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vjn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uri.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Knb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lmo.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Paa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Scm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Nod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Utf.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sdk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gci.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Srk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Llc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Afu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Itd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kkp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ajb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lpj.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tqr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Oif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Msu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sij.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dub.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cmv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ehe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tdt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbq.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfs.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jmi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Rgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Uct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uuk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dka.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ekn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mqm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hbj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fcv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ema.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mbc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gss] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ntv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aqv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sal.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cao.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Plv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bbc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rdd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Loj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Plk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tva.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gbi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dji] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fjc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Flu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lkm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pve] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ibk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ulv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vlk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mgj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gas] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rqm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ukq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cbb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vei.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Prh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Atj] C:\WINDOWS\Atn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Raa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hqj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iur] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gil] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nmf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lie] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ppt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cut.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sde] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eji.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Khd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sni.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ojm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vib.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lor] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pss.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Otb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jfu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pgn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ugf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Biv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qac.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Smr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Odu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qeg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ljq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Veq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mna] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pcr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Elk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qal] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pum] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Chi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eoh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fhu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Snu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ilr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vtc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uln] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Blp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jgo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pks.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Frq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Orh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Enh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nnn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ifl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Npm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ahr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pnm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qne] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Klv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Djc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rfn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cid] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Val.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kmm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Upn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bra.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oog] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fqo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Egd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gkf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Coe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ekf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cci] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Egv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jao] C:\WINDOWS\System32\And.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iql.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ote.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dlu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pno] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pjp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mhi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vop] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gpv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Avs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Oif.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vvs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hcs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bun] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mja.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gfm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uhp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qse] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Veo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Osf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qps.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dce.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qesvzmyp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sri] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Acs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tjg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tnb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Srd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gjb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kpo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sio.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Org] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Afu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cjk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hkp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kdf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rlc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qds.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kec] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gvv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Urm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qsr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eje] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pbh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rgl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ins] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oku] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rna.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Coq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Grs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ote] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kht.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jdo] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qms.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Edr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Njk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jbv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mld.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hfs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iin] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Erv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aga] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cpr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ide.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jcs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mgv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cgn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sem.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kvf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Buc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Buu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cnb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Crm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uuk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bjq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cdj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cmn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Udi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rqv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ogl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lfg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jed.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ktf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ugo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hic.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cuf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sfh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fdl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Igj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uiv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Otd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sqk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uct.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ovr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dpf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Phh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cgm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hqd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Djt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ptk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dgg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ion] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kgm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bkd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nqp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Knl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gtj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cre.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gcb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dbm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hgq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Auu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vfj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Aag.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ipp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Seo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gsv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hga.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ubc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pth.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hnt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Unv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hmq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rnm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mdo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cki] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ajo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ihj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Agb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ikj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bkb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tth] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ksc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nns] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ihi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Taf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lbe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qfk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ail.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tpg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uqp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uag] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ppj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vjc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qmk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ajv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Umj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ujn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rvu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vbk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Skk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jlv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mkv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fol] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mfr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Emn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nrg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jsu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ccf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Imu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kqc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ejq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qkc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dmb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dem] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nmh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vhj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Amg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nen] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ovq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pfc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Amv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bsf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sej.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Huu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Laa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ile] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Llg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Onh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tti] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dek.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Grn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aut] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jpb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bmv] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vff.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qgn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mon] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vsa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mqr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Zo4nRhctX] prfvrlay.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uee] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dro.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ggt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ftn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dhe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eus.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ips] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Toq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dcr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ssh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qvc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tqi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Gbr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qmf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fus.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lkt] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qkt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fvp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Idh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fje] C:\WINDOWS\Maf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mls] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hot.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jhb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ovb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hmn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Evb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Igh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Csl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hla.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Brm] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cti.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fld] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kqs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mni] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jos.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hft] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tua.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pju] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vmu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lka] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Det.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fip] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cfi.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtba] C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mip.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iqf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Pll.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qrp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rep.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fqa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iep.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fah] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bhm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Red] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hsg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mic] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Glu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nll] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Els.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uim] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sgg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mih] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dig.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Prs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tav.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mjm] C:\WINDOWS\Ggr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pnp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uof.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Thd] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bmh.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Urh] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tpn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rde] C:\WINDOWS\Bam.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Guq] C:\WINDOWS\Sdn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Hru] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dnb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qle] C:\WINDOWS\Rnj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pbn] C:\WINDOWS\Qfv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qbe] C:\WINDOWS\Fvf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iho] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jrk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aas] C:\WINDOWS\Keb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qub] C:\WINDOWS\Guf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Doc] C:\WINDOWS\Cbo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ddi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lvq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jqb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Eos.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ihe] C:\WINDOWS\Ghn.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vpb] C:\WINDOWS\Qlp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uqc] C:\WINDOWS\Sje.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Lce] C:\WINDOWS\Qnp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aef] C:\WINDOWS\Bah.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ako] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mtu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cqe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dqu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Doa] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Rmu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vmk] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Qap.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Afs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fom.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jeu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aij] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Bvr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nrl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ucf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pjj] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nrb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pcd] C:\WINDOWS\Ihc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ejf] C:\WINDOWS\Gii.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ump] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Nrl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aqb] C:\WINDOWS\Itj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vjn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uri.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eqd] C:\WINDOWS\Qmt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Cjh] C:\WINDOWS\Isc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Knb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lmo.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qhg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fsd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Kho] C:\WINDOWS\Fov.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sla] C:\WINDOWS\Dpu.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gqi] C:\WINDOWS\Ads.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nod] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Utf.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qnn] C:\WINDOWS\Bge.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pev] C:\WINDOWS\Foe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Nfs] C:\WINDOWS\Oih.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aku] C:\WINDOWS\Vok.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Afu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Itd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jbn] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Kkp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ajb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lpj.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tmt] C:\WINDOWS\Hjd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Crl] C:\WINDOWS\Ako.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Opf] C:\WINDOWS\Ktp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tdl] C:\WINDOWS\Ksg.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jbj] C:\WINDOWS\Mbl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tqr] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Hts.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Oif] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Mrr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vjp] C:\WINDOWS\Hhr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Msu] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Sij.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gpq] C:\WINDOWS\Ker.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sdc] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Dub.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gqs] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cmv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ehe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Tdt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jpq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fbq.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vph] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jmi] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Vet.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bce] C:\WINDOWS\Jvs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rgf] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Jqa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ntc] C:\WINDOWS\Jrv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Vts] C:\WINDOWS\Cdd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uct] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Uuk.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.horse-active.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.searchmiracle.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.skoobidoo.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.slotchbar.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.windupdates.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ysbweb.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.horse-active.net (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.searchmiracle.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.skoobidoo.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.slotchbar.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.windupdates.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.ysbweb.com (HKLM)
O15 - Trusted IP range: 64.62.171.156
O15 - Trusted IP range: 64.62.171.156 (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {79849612-A98F-45B8-95E9-4D13C7B6B35C} (Loader2 Control) - http://horse-active.net/ang/loader2.ocx
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD0B8220-7DA4-4C0A-8532-B25A9F631D3D} (VacPro.internazionale_ver10) - http://advnt03.com/dialer/internazionale_ver10.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {D19781C5-2051-44F8-8445-DDC82933C191} (VacPro.internazionale_ver11) - http://advnt03.com/dialer/internazionale_ver11.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Workstation NetLogon Service ( 11Fßä#·ºÄÖ`I) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\javakc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: ZESOFT - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\zeta.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Read all these instructions carefully, Print them out and download all the things mentioned before starting

First
Download the Hoster from here . UnZip the file and run hoster then press "Restore Original Hosts" and press "OK". Exit Program.

Click here to download AboutBuster created by Rubber Ducky.

*Unzip* AboutBuster to the Desktop then click the "Update Button" then click "Check for Update" and download the updates and then click "Exit" because I don't want you to run it yet. Just get the updates so it is ready to run later in safe mode.

download CWshredder from http://www.intermute.com/spysubtract/cwshredder_download.html

Download and install *AdAware SE from http://www.lavasoft.de/support/download * if you haven't already got it. If you have it, then make sure it is updated and configured as described later in the post

Download pocket killbox from Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily

download http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/DelDomains.inf and place it o desktop
right click the file and select install, that will reset the trusted zone domains that have been wrongly placed there

Now and this is vitally important 
*Sign off the internet and remain offline until this procedure is complete. Unplug your modem or disconnect the cable or phone line*. Copy these instructions to notepad and save them on your desktop for easy access. You *must* follow these directions exactly and you *cannot* skip any part of it.

now go to start/run and type services.msc press OK 
when the screen opens scroll down to * Workstation NetLogon Service * right click and select properties and then on that page press stop service and then set the start up type to disabled, press ok

repeat for ZESOFT

press ok a few times to get back to windows

then open HJT/config/misc tools, select delete an NT service and paste this into the box and press ok 
Workstation NetLogon Service

then repeat for ZESOFT

Reboot into safe mode by following instructions here: http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406

Run hijackthis, tick these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll/sp.html#44768

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B1318C42-3375-85F2-0B8B-DD594A7686D3} - C:\WINDOWS\d3hb32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
 all the O4 3 letter ones like this O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Qjq] C:\WINDOWS\System32\Obb.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Shell] open32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Security iGuard] C:\Program Files\Security iGuard\Security iGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oFnh3nQ] procat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iexplore.exe] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msak.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msak.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll,DllInstall
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Qesvzmyp] C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Zo4nRhctX] prfvrlay.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtba] C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O9 - Extra button: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {D7FA225C-EF0F-4C00-BFD8-B2ED09DAA8AA} - (no file) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {79849612-A98F-45B8-95E9-4D13C7B6B35C} (Loader2 Control) - http://horse-active.net/ang/loader2.ocx
O23 - Service: Workstation NetLogon Service ( 11Fßä#·ºÄÖ`I) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\javakc.exe
O23 - Service: ZESOFT - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\zeta.exe

now Start killbox Copy the list of files below to the clipboard by selecting all of them with your mouse (Left click the start of the list and drag the mouse to the bottom of the list) and when they are all selected ( highlighted in blue) right click on any part of the blue area and say copy

In the Killbox, Go to the toolbar press file and select Paste from clipboard. The first file name will appear in the window and if the file exists it will appear in blue under that window then select delete on reboot press the red X button, a message should appear sayin g all files on the list will be deleted when you reboot, say yes to the prompt and no to reboot now

C:\WINDOWS\zeta.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\javakc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\n?tepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\prfvrlay.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\mark\LOCALS~1\Temp\se.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msak.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\procat.exe
C:\Program Files\Security iGuard\Security iGuard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\open32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\d3hb32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ayhnj.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ipp.exe

Now Run * CWSHREDDER 
Close all browser windows, click on the cwshredder.exe then click "FIX" (Not "Scan only") and let it do it's thing.*

Next run aboutbuster. Double click aboutbuster.exe, click OK, click Start, then click OK. This will scan your computer for the bad files and delete them.

Now reboot

then as some of the files or folders you need to delete may be hidden do this:
Open Windows Explorer & Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and untick "hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

then go to C:\windows\temp and select EVERYTHING except temporary internet files, cookies and history folders and delete all that and then do the same for C:\temp if it exists

1) Open Control Panel
2) Click on Internet Options
3) On the General Tab, in the middle of the screen, click on Delete Files
4) You may also want to check the box "Delete all offline content"
5) Click on OK and wait for the hourglass icon to stop after it deletes the temporary internet files
6) You can now click on Delete Cookies and click OK to delete cookies that websites have placed on your hard drive

then 
Run *ADAWARE*

Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".
the current ref file should read at least *SE1R42 28.04.2005 * or a higher number/later date

Set up the Configurations as follows:

General Button
Safety:
Check (Green) all three.

Click on "Proceed"

Please deselect "Search for negligible risk entries", as negligible risk entries (MRU's) are not considered to be a threat.

Click on "Scan Now"

Run the scanner using the Full Scan (Perform full system scan) mode.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu) then press next and then say yes to the prompt, do you want to remove all these entries.

NOW REBOOT

Run an online antivirus check from 
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

Make sure autoclean is ticked

reboot again

These hijackers are known to alter or delete certain files so check this out please:

If you have Spybot S&D installed you will also need to replace one file. 
Go here and download SDHelper.dll. Copy the file to the folder containing you Spybot S&D program (normally C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy)

Check in the System32 folder to be sure you have a file named Shell.dll. If you do not have one, go to System32\dllcache 
Find shell.dll and right click on it. Choose Copy from the menu. 
Open System32 and right click on an empty space in the window. Choose Paste from the menu.

control.exe may have been deleted. 
See if control.exe is present in C:\windows\system32

If control.exe isn't there, go here, and download control.exe per the instructions at the site.

*IMPORTANT!:* Please check your ActiveX security settings. They may have been changed by this CWS variant to allow ALL ActiveX!! Reset your active x security settings like so... Go to Internet Options > Security > Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."
In the ActiveX section, set the first two options ("Download signed and unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

then post a new HJT log please anmd we'll have a go at the left over 3 letter files


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

hi, sorry for taking a while to reply...

i seem to have fallen at the forst hurdle! no surprises there then

upon running hosts.exe file i recieved the follwing message:

Confirm

HOSTS file does not exist, press OK to create HOSTS file. cancel to quit

shall i justcreate a HOSTS file and then carry on?

Mark


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

ignore that message, i forgot to sign off the internet. ill carry out those intructions this evening or tomorrow

Mark


----------



## mark345 (May 15, 2004)

Hi, thanks, all of that was really helpful. I went through everything. It took a while- I've been quite busy with uni work. sorry about that

there were a few problems...

the first was that About:Buster wouldnt update- it kept finding errors whilst trying. Also, that last online virus scan couldnt get going either. All of my problems have gone now although I am getting the occasional pop-up and the "explorer has encountered an error and has to shut down....." message. I deleted all of those 3 letter .exe entries using HJT.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:39:17, on 21/05/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipnhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipirag.exe
C:\Program Files\CxtPls\CxtPls.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 172.16.250.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ex.ac.uk
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\Program Files\CxtPls\cxtpls.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [oFnh3nQ] ipnhelp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mtba] C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\wuet.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Zo4nRhctX] ipirag.exe
O4 - Startup: winupdate50747856[1].exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {15AD6789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://static.windupdates.com/cab/MediaAccessVerisign/ie/bridge-c8.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {30CE93AE-4987-483C-9ABE-F2BD5301AB70} - http://64.158.165.49/output/100039/uk/dbgames/dsldbaccess.exe
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {AD0B8220-7DA4-4C0A-8532-B25A9F631D3D} (VacPro.internazionale_ver10) - http://advnt03.com/dialer/internazionale_ver10.CAB
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {D19781C5-2051-44F8-8445-DDC82933C191} (VacPro.internazionale_ver11) - http://advnt03.com/dialer/internazionale_ver11.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab31267.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: GEARSecurity - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\GEARSEC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

Thanks, Mark


----------

